Ask HN: What communities are there for discussing good books? - HNLurker2
======
qnsi
For fiction books (and some nonfiction) there is good "rotten tomato for
books" [https://bookmarks.reviews/](https://bookmarks.reviews/)

there is not a lot of discussions there, but maybe it satisfies your need.

I wish there was something like this for business books

------
Blockwhat
On reddit there are a couple of great subreddits where people discuss and
present excellent books

[https://www.reddit.com/r/books/?st=JRYREWUL&sh=3e5709bc](https://www.reddit.com/r/books/?st=JRYREWUL&sh=3e5709bc)

------
jtloong
I'd definitely recommend checking out Goodreads. There's a lot of great niche
groups, as well as following other people with similar interests you can
discuss books with them in your feed.

